# When did your puppy start barking?



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just wondering when your puppy started to bark. Olive doesn't bark or even really cry. I have heard her cry at the vets so i know she does that. I know sometime very soon i'll be longing for the days when she didn't bark yet so I'm not complaining! I hadn't even realized she didn't bark until my son asked my why she didn't bark. To a 3 and 5 year old dog = bark!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

The first time I unravelled the garden hose, Ruby was watching me do it and then decided she didn't like it and ran off barking into the house and hid under the sofa, still barking - she was probably 4 or 5 months old.

They just need the right trigger and they're off!

Ian


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady didn't bark till about 16 weeks old...and she scared herself the first time she did it...tho she sure did know how to cry before that


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly was about four or five months old and also frightened herself! Barks quite a bit now, but not too much. In the last month and a half (she is 7 months old) she started howling/singing when the telephone rings and I don't answer it straight away! I know I'm a musician, but I don't think I'll invite her to join my choir!!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Milo at about 14 weeks I think.


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Rigby has just started barking properly and he's 14 weeks. Doesn't bark alot though and hopefully won't!!

xx


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Hope started barking yesterday courtesy of my cat teasing her 

Today we were barking at the scary vaccuum... Oh dear looks like she is going to be a chatterbox  time to train speak and no speak I think


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

At about 12 weeks - although only barks to sudden/strange noises or a knock on the door!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter still doesn't bark. The only time I have ever heard him bark is when he saw a fox out of the window. We were all shocked! Bonnie is pretty vocal but I would call it a squeak not a bark.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

By the looks of this thread, Scarlett started early! She probably started barking properly around 3 months, but started with some noises before that. Maybe 2.5 months.


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

very rarely


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is Scarlett crossed with a mini or toy poodle? Toy poodles can be more vocal than minis. - Biscuit has some toy poodle!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Like Scarlett, Poppy barked early but has only really started barking for no reason at 18 weeks. Particularly annoying at work when we are all on the phone and no one can get to her to tell her to stop!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic barked from approx 4-5 months but not a big barker at all at almost 6 months old .. then we have Honey, who is so quiet in the house but get her outside and she is Gobby Girl ha ha ha ... but such a lovely barker ... well I would say that


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie picked it up at her first puppy party and then barked when excited or if she was in her cage and thought something exciting was happening elsewhere, but she only started protective barking (as in guarding the house from the monsters she can hear outside) recently, around the time she turned one year old!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie is 10months and doesn't often bark. I can go wks at a time without hearing it. She is quite groweley when playing though and has recently started doing this high pitched whimpering when she is over excited! Emma x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't remember when Izzy first barked, but it was young, and more like a squeak... She has only recently started really barking, at other dogs barking outside, people at the door or walking past the house if she is in the front garden, and even more recently and only occasionally at dogs we see when we're at the woods. I am trying to train her to stop when told, with varying degrees of success, unfortunately Izzy and my cocker set each other off!
Emma - Izzy does the whimper when she has a bone, or when her kong is almost empty


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol maggies fave time to whimper is when being made to wait to cross the road! Emma x


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

he will sit there and howl on cue for the wife though.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Boston did some small 'gruffs' when he was about 4 months old, but I didn't really classify them as proper barks. Then there was no barking until about 2 days ago (he is now 6.5 months) when he gave an almighty proper dog bark when my husband showed him his harness for a walk. We were both shocked! I'm thinking it might be related to him hitting puberty...


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

We've only had Bo for 3 days (she's 11 weeks old today) and she's barking at night when we leave her in the kitchen. Or is it yapping? She has also started doing little barks when she wants to get my attention so I just ignore her till she stops.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit also already barks at other dogs approaching (in a friendly way with tail wagging) and barks and growls at all suspicious noises around the house - he is a true watchdog! Thankfully though, he has never barked in his crate. That was one of my worries of getting a dog in that it would bark us all awake at 6am but hopefully that will not happen!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Bodger barked quite early on (about 10 weeks) it was very cute.

He has started barking more just lately (approaching 7 months). He has quite a gruff little bark and puts his head up and does a little series of barks not quite a howl. It's really funny because I think he thinks he is being really fierce.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive ended up barking this morning! It was so funny. I was sitting on the couch and she wanted me to play with her. She was putting her little bum in the air and her front paws down. I could tell her wanted to bark, but nothing was coming out. Then all of a sudden a little bark came out. It scared her and she ran into her bed. She hasn't made a noise since!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah awwww.poor little girl. I love when they do the puppy bow. so cute!


----------

